# Bright Friday



## Arketype87 (Dec 1, 2014)

So this past Friday I decided to venture out from my campsite to say scout/explore the surrounding woodlands and prairies. I found a few cool items, first of which was another five gallon bucket in great shape, that I'll use to wash up out of. I hiked out about another mile to the backside of a nature preserve outside of our town here, and found an intact black metal folding chair chilling off the trail, in which I now can sit in comfort by the fire. There are two hand pumps on the property, so now I can secure fresh water without boiling it; loads of firewood as well, and pinewood at that. Speaking of which I can now make a healthy cup of pine or cedar tea!
Since that day the nature center was closed for the holiday, I made my way towards the parking area to do a bit of looking, and would you guess I ended up finding six dollars, a one and five dollar bill, chilling off the side of the parking lot near the entrance! Score six points for me. So with my scouting mission completed in my mind (I couldn't haul everything and more finds), I made my way back to my campsite. To save some travel, I cut through a huge prairie/open field to direct my route straighter. As I was walking along, I glanced southwest towards the backside of more woods and spotted something green and white in the brush. My curiosity favored over being encumbered, and went over to check it out. To my great surprise, It was a nice two person tent. Although It looked as If it had been chilling there for the better part of a year, there were no tears and all the zippers worked and the tent props were all there though down. Needless to say, I made a mental note of the location and came back later for the contents.
Later that day, after cleaning the tent out and pitching it as my new shelter, went ahead and rearranged my camp to a semi-legit stature. I rested and awoke later to do a dive at a grocer in town, so to fill my food stores. I ended up coming back with three boxes of tea @ 100/box (although there was loads more), two dozen baked goods, two bags of buns, a can of veggies and can of fruit. I don't know why they call it Black Friday, mine was quite bright...


----------



## Ivylust (Dec 1, 2014)

That's so awesome! You definitely have enough tea to last you for a bit


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 1, 2014)

are you sure that you didn't just rip off some other homeless people's tent?


----------



## Arketype87 (Dec 3, 2014)

iamwhatiam said:


> are you sure that you didn't just rip off some other homeless people's tent?



Not at all bub; the tent was well weathered and even had old soggy clothes in it...


----------



## kidbob (Dec 3, 2014)

Arketype87 said:


> Not at all bub; the tent was well weathered and even had old soggy clothes in it...




Its been my experiance....u totally robbed an ol homebum...lol hes beenon the corner so long he forgot where his tent was and just crashes in the bushes next to his corner now lol..jk jk...but maybe im not lol..good score tho...hella ground scores

2


----------



## Arketype87 (Dec 4, 2014)

Your both correct, the tent obviously belonged to a gentleman at one time, but based on visual evidence and common sense, this lad was highly unlikely to return to this site. It was obviously abandoned, seen at least a year of weatherization; there were just a few articles of clothes that were wet and musty (not to mention frost ridden). I feel 99.9% sure I didn't jack a "current" shelter. Thanks for the Kudos...


----------

